# So, what's the deal with goldfish?



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I've been wanting to add goldfish to my 90 gallon for quite a while. I was stopped by the high temps I was experiencing. But since adding a radiator and removing a lamp, I can keep it 75-80F. 

So I added a 1.5" (nose to tailbase) fantail the other day, the $13 size from Petsmart. What cool fish, lot's of 'character' compared to the little nervous fish. At the moment I'm keeping mostly Platies (great algae eaters, BTW) a diminishing band of Cardinals and a few Corries. But if this goes well for the lone goldfish, I think I'll be switching to more.

So, what's the deal with goldfish and planted tanks? Is it some sort of snobbery thang, or do they really not work out? 

I also added a Betta, and those fish have more 'character' as well.

Maybe I'm just lowbrow when it comes to tropicals, but they've lost all attraction. And don't even get me started on 'aquascaping' puuleease.

:axe:

TW


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Goldfish CAN work well in a thought out tank. There have been some very nice goldfish based tanks posted on APC in the past. 

The drawback:

They do have a propensity to eat most plants.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

gnatster said:


> They do have a propensity to eat most plants.


You say that like it's a bad thing.

Not seeing that so far, just some mouthing of a few leaves. Even at moderate growth, this tank could stay way ahead of several of these fish. A natural hedge clipper would be okay by me anyway. Maybe it's time to go to the next size fish... :-k

Too bad it's not fast enough for Platy population control.

TW


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I think fansy goldfish are easier on plants.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Seems to fit right in.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I also love Goldfish, yours is very pretty; nice Betta too. Goldfish do have a tendency to eat some plants, but keeping Goldfish with plants can be done. Here is a link to help... http://www.aquascapingjournals.com/journals/goldfish_article.htm


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks,

That's a lousy picture of mine, doesn't do anything justice. Nice website you linked, but those tanks are pretty sparse in contrast to the advice to plant densely. 

In my tank, I really don't see -any- evidence of all the conventional wisdom about goldfish. This one isn't eating any plants and isn't any more messy than the other fish. And oddly enough, it looks way more 'exotic' than the tropical fish.

TW


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can always plant more densely then what is pictured in the link, I thought the link might give you a good idea of the type plants that other have used with success in a Goldfish tank

At this time that the Goldfish may not be producing much waste but as it grows it will produce more & more waste and the more you have the more waste you will have. To overcome this you will need to do regular large water changes once or twice a week and have a good filtration system. I have keep Goldfish in the past and know that they do produce a lot of waste. 

I'm sure that your pic does not do your Goldfish justice, most of the time fish always look better in person than in photographs.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

trenac said:


> You can always plant more densely then what is pictured in the link, I thought the link might give you a good idea of the type plants that other have used with success in a Goldfish tank.


Got it, thanks.

FYI, I'm growing lots of h. difformis, hydrocotyl, cabomba, bacopa, and a few crypts. So far, so good.

TW


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gnatster
> They do have a propensity to eat most plants.
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Only if your main intent is to grow plants the fish are as many say...bait.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Only if your main intent is to grow plants the fish are as many say...bait.


Growing plants is as easy as falling out of bed. I want the total experience!



Dr. Evil said:


> You know, I have one simple request. And that is to have sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads!


That's about it.

TW


----------

